# Andriol (Testosterone Undecanoate)



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2009)

*PROFILE: ANDRIOL (Testosterone Undecanoate)*

andriolAndriol represents a very unique approach to testosterone administration. It's the first real attempt to create an oral testosterone since Methyl Testosterone. It's also a viable alternative to injectable testosterone and other oral forms of test (which are often very harsh on the liver).

Andriol is presented in the form of a capsule in which 40mg of Testosterone Undecanoate is encapsulated along with oleic acid (an oil). This design offers many advantages over traditional oral compounds, as it's not c-17 alpha alkylated. Not using this structure in the case of Andriol removes the risk of liver toxicity commonly associated with oral steroids. The active steroid totally bypasses your liver and therefore does not harm this organ. Andriol is in fact absorbed through the lymphatic system, allowing it to avoid the first-pass through the liver - a process which could destroy most of the active compound as well as stressing the liver. It is also rapidly absorbed, with a noted testosterone peak in the blood approximately 2 hours after administration. 

*ANDRIOL: THE GOOD NEWS*

The fact that Andriol has a rapid turnover rate in the system (levels peaking in 2 hours and reaching baseline by 12 hours) leads to it being relatively easy on the system. It's not bad for your blood pressure and displays no adverse effects on the prostate. Another benefit when it comes to testosterone undecanoate is the fact that it does not aromatize (convert into estrogen) at the same rate as other testosterones. Studies have also pointed to the fact that this form of testosterone does not reduce levels of LH (Luteinizing Hormone) and FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone), which are the hormones that tell your body to make more testosterone. It is also doubtful whether Andriol could be too damaging to your HPTA (Hypothalamus-Pituitary-Testicular-Axis) another regulator of your body's natural testosterone production. In addition, it has even proven beneficial to lipid profiles and cholesterol levels.

*GETTING THE BEST RESULTS*

Since Andriol operates via association with your small intestine and lymphatic pathways, taking it with food (especially fats) greatly enhances its bioavailability. Another important factor when considering the use of this substance is the fact that, although it will raise your testosterone levels within 2 hours, they will return to baseline by 10-12 hours. Therefore, should you want to see significant anabolic effects from this product, it is best to consume at least 40mg 5-6x per day (every 2-3 hours).

You will not see the huge gains that can be obtained by the heavier injectable testosterones; then again, you will see significantly less in the way of side effects.

*POST CYCLE THERAPY*

Should you decide to experiment with a cycle of this drug there is less of a concern over post cycle therapy involved. This is due to the fact that Testosterone Undecanoate does not have the same potential to disrupt the HPTA. However, the use of HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) and or Clomid/Nolvadex may be added as an insurance policy against any hormonal imbalances.

*FINAL THOUGHTS*

As mentioned, Andriol is not a huge mass builder but it's a worthy drug for those concerned with the side effects normally observed with the use of anabolic steroids. In addition, the fact that it produces such a rapid rise in testosterone levels upon administration may just make it a very worthwhile pre-workout supplement.

Andriol represents a very unique approach to testosterone administration. It's the first real attempt to create an oral testosterone since Methyl Testosterone. It's also a viable alternative to injectable testosterone and other oral forms of test (which are often very harsh on the liver).


----------



## kellyjelly (Feb 25, 2009)

all steroids guru guys say andriol is waist of money and time..is it true?


----------



## largepkg (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds more like a viable option for HRT than anything else.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 25, 2009)

Someone make this? Not legal I assume.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2009)

dg806 said:


> Someone make this? Not legal I assume.



legal with an Rx.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jun 1, 2012)

Has any Vets tried Andriol as a preworkout boost since it peaks in 2 hours? From what I hear it works when you take it with food and EFAs because the fatty acids carry it in. I'm just thinking that if it does work like this then someone must have felt a difference in the gym at a certain dose. Besides the bioavailability the test after ester is only about 63%, so even 6 caps at once is about 150mg available before absorption.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

OnPoint88 said:


> Has any Vets tried Andriol as a preworkout boost since it peaks in 2 hours? From what I hear it works when you take it with food and EFAs because the fatty acids carry it in. I'm just thinking that if it does work like this then someone must have felt a difference in the gym at a certain dose. Besides the bioavailability the test after ester is only about 63%, so even 6 caps at once is about 150mg available before absorption.




Not sure.. but I know a place to get some raws for it.  Might have to give it a try.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Not sure.. but I know a place to get some raws for it.  Might have to give it a try.


Yeah, I'm getting bored with the same ol routine and I'm thinking that I can run lower test injections to minimize suppression and maximize workouts and recovery. If you think about it test naturally fluctuates but when we inject it the test is on all the time. Right now it's a toss up between TNE, but I'm getting sick of pinning every day.


----------

